# Ende der Erdbeerernte



## Knoblauchkröte (11. Nov. 2021)

vorhin beim laubrechen konnte Mann noch die letzte handvoll Walderdbeeren verschnabulieren   Blühen zwar immer noch, aber Früchte werden es wohl dieses Jahr keine mehr zum ausreifen schaffen 

MfG Frank


----------

